# new setup questions



## dsgean (Nov 21, 2012)

I just bought a new house and have two surround systems to hook up. Both TV's are going to be in the corners of their respective rooms. My question is where to mount the surrounds in a room when the tv is in the corner? On one system they are wireless, and the other I have to drag the wires back from the receiver. The good news is the wired one I have basement walls and ceiling where I can pull the wires to keep it neater. That said, where is a better position to place the surrounds?

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Can you diagram your rooms (and include where the seating will be)?


----------



## dsgean (Nov 21, 2012)

Both rooms are roughly rectangular. 

Upstairs tv is on the right of the fireplace in built in cabinets. The wall with the fireplace and cabinets has no seating. Left hand wall facing the fireplace has a couch, Righthand wall has a chair, and back wall has a chair.

Basement is similar except the chairs are replaced with a love seat and the tv is on the left hand corner rather than the right. I'll see if I can get some photos to illustrate, but for now imagine a tv in the corner and the seating along 3 of the 4 walls upstairs and 2 of the 4 downstairs.

Dan


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Okay... and what kind of AVRs do you have in these set-ups?


----------



## dsgean (Nov 21, 2012)

Todd Anderson said:


> Okay... and what kind of AVRs do you have in these set-ups?


Denon 17?? in the basement with old Kenwood 5.1 HTIB speakers & a really cheap LG HTIB with built in blueray and wireless surrounds upstairs. I might switch 'em around at some point, but not quite yet!

I also realized that really both rooms have seating on the two walls opposite the corner with no seating really on the walls that the corner TV is located in.

Dan


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Just asking to see what kind of room correction software the AVRs might carry. Do know off the top of your head about the Dennon? How about the LG? Any setup software on it? 

Correction software would help eliminate the need for total symmetry of speaker placement.

Some pictures... or a picture of a hand-drawn diagram... would be helpful... just to see the relative location of doorways, windows etc. Would make it a lot easier to figure out placement/mounting options.


----------

